
NoScript is harmful and promotes Malware - angry-hacker
https://liltinkerer.surge.sh/noscript.html
======
herbst
Glad i never used it, it always appeared fishy to me.

And not only because of the fact that 90% of its users had barely a idea what
the extension was supposed to do other than magically deciding what bad and
what good JS is.

~~~
marios
NoScript blocks all JS by default. At least, that's what it does on my
browser. The only pages that load JS here are the ones I have explicitely
added to the whitelist. The rest gets no JS (or Flash or Java for that
matter), unless I add it (most of the times this is temporary).

It claims it can detect XSS attacks but that's not the main reason I have it
installed. I've used NoScript for the past 5 years or so. I've tried disabling
it and running only with uBlock (AdBlockPlus previously), but the truth is
that in my case it simply doesn't work. At any given time, I have 20+ tabs
loaded (more than 100 just sitting there), and there's just way too much
JavaScript cruft on most sites out there. NoScript is the middle ground
between completely disabling JS and having Firefox consume too much RAM for no
apparent reason. If a site requires more than 2-3 external sources of JS to
display any useful information then I usually just close the tab (and then I
yell at the kids playing on my lawn).

More on topic though, I'm not affected because I run on Linux, and uBlock
catches the ad anyway. Has anyone notified the author that his site serves
malware ?

~~~
torgeek
good point. i did not.

also you are clearly part of the 10% that know why. most installations ive
seen did not use the whitelist approach and assumedbit ships with a good
blacklist.

btw: chrome unloads tabs. especially pinned ones seem to be WAY less ram heavy
when unused. i dont know about firefox tho.

------
justusw
Any good alternatives for NoScript?

~~~
angry-hacker
Usually, people suggest uMatrix. But it's a lot more than just NoScript and
probably takes longer to make it work the way you want. In general, it gives
you total control what your browser is doing.

~~~
brerlapn
uMatrix looks heavy duty but effective. I'd never heard of it before--it looks
like it could replace my user-string randomizer extension as well as Noscript
and uBlock, which makes it worth a strong look. I've already found some
tutorials that make it look a little less intimidating. An upvote didn't seem
like enough of a thank you for posting.

